# Fantasy snowfall league!



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/fantasy-snowfall-league-20121218

Get your teams up.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

over / under - 77'' ( under ):laughing:

pats all the way


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet. I'll take Duluth!


----------

